# Shower Help for When the Going Gets Tough



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thought I'd share this in case it helps any of you! I've had a real bad flare up this week and have been bed ridden. That has made bathing very difficult. Tonight, however, we had a stroke of genius! I took a bucket in with me, flipped it upside down and sat on it to shower! Wonderful! It was perfect. I got to do all those shower things women like to do (condition my hair, shave my legs, exfoliate) and I feel great! Just in case any of you have the same trouble, that's my suggestion! We're going to get one of those stools made for that purpose, but until then my bucket is my best friend! WOO HOO!!!







Happy bathing, Mrs. Mason


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Ingenious!!!!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

great idea mrs.m.i thought you were going to say you hired on of thoses chipndale guys to help you out...lol.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

LMAO ---Denny---you are so funny.Hey, Mrs. Mason, let me know how you like those Chippendale's bathing you-may just try that one myself.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

LOL Denny!! Now there's an idea that could grow on me







If I can't get the Chippendale guys I could get those Herbal Essence guys







Also, someone else just gave me this tip - Put a washcloth down first on whatever you're going to sit on. Much more comfortable!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I am confused... is the bucket to sit on and poop in in case you need it?If so,Yuk!I would rather shower later...The thing i really hate is when i get into the shower and get the urgency to use the toilet.It never fails,i always have shampoo in my hair or soap on my face when it happens!-Wendi-


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Forgive me,i'm a little slow...You are talking about fibromyalgia right?.....-wendi-


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

They don't call me ditsy for nothing...


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

LOL Wendi!!! The bucket is to sit on hun. GROSS!!!







But hey, I guess you gotta do what you gotta do....Anyhow, yes I'm talking about Fibro, among a host of other ills.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm sorry...i'm a little slow,but eventually i get it!I was hoping the bucket was to sit on...i hope i gave some of you a good laugh if nothing else..-wendi-


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Wendi,You did give us a good laugh. And rest assured here, even though this is a Fibro board, most of us also suffer from IBS either C or D, among other things, so some of us know what you mean by having the shampoo in your hair and you gotta go!!! I've done that quite a few times---some times I just let the d*** shower water wash it down the drain 'cause it was too late to get to the toilet!!! Oh, yes, those are the days!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yep Wendi, thanks for the laugh







And Feisty's right - We do know what that's like. Today out of the blue I ate a banana and it gave me D. Weird! Oh well, the joys of life


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

MrsM great idea.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Good idea MrsMason. There is a sighty safer alternative to a bucket though!! You can get what is called a 'bath-board'. It's a wooden or plastic oblong board which sits on top of the bath. You sit on top of the board, with your legs positioned inside the bath. It's a lot more stable. You can either step inside the bath and then sit down, or you can sit on the edge of the board and swing your legs and torso round to get in. This is what I use. You can get them here for between about ï¿½15 and ï¿½30 pounds sterling. Alternatively, there are seats which can sit in the bath itself if the bath is wide enough (mine isn't). When (WHEN!!) I have my new place I am hoping to get a walk in shower with a seat in.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Got a little RubberMaid stool with rubber feet at WalMart! It was like $5! Much safer than a bucket (good point Susan) and works like a charm!








~Mrs. Mason


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

I have a plastic bath-board too and I use it a lot. I will definitely install a shower when we buy a house, much more easy./Mio


----------

